# Lieblingsfilmzitat



## Gr3xter (6. September 2008)

Also wollt ma eure lieblings-Filmzitat hören:

Was ich immer noch geil finde ist "Ich sehe tote menschen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (6. September 2008)

"This is Sparta"


----------



## LordofDemons (6. September 2008)

ich möchte euch ja nicht den abend versaun aber der threat wird wahrscheinlich geshclossen werden weils schon zu viele gleichartigte spamfreds gibt.
SRy für euch

ich geh jetzt pennen GN8


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

"Hey. Kann ich dich mal was fragen ?" - "Ja." - "Man, piss die Wand an... was soll das heissen?" - "Man, piss die Wand an. Das heisst... wenn du mit irgendwem einer Meinung bist, verstehst du? Etwa dass Rocket Weilsh einen geilen Prachtarsch hat... Man, piss die Wand an, aber auch wenn einer meint dass n Linkoln besser ist als n Cadillac... man, piss die Wand an, alles klar? Aber auch wenn irgendetwas richtig Weltspitze ist, wie Minry, diese Paprika... man, piss die Wand an, alles klar? Aber es heisst natürlich auch "Fahr zur Hölle", oder wie soll ich sagen... hey Paulie, du hastn 2-Zentimeter-Pimmel und Paulie sagt "Man, piss die Wand an"!" - "Piss die Wand an. Paulie, Man, piss die Wand an!" - "Und manchmal heisst es auch einfach nur "Haaach, man, piss die Wand an..." - "Klingt logisch. Herzlichen Dank, jetzt hab ichs kapiert."


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. September 2008)

nicht DER liebling aber ein gutes : Das tät ich nicht tun wenn ich du wäre alter,,


----------



## Todesschleicher (6. September 2008)

Oh Capt'n, my Capt'n


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. September 2008)

"I will not sacrifice the Enterprise. we've made too many compromises already; too many retreats. They invade our space... and we fall back. They assimilate entire worlds... and we fall back. Not again! The line must be drawn *here*! This far, no further! And *I* will make them pay for what they've done."


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. September 2008)

"Who is he?"
"He's an asshole, Sir."
"I know that. What's his name?"
"That is his name. Asshole, Majour Asshole."


----------



## Hotgoblin (6. September 2008)

"jipiaiey schweinebacke" (oder wie mans schreibt xD)
hmm mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein -.-


----------



## zergerus (6. September 2008)

"Oh verdammt, ich hab Marvin ins Gesicht geschoßen." - "Warum tust du denn sowas?!" - "War doch nicht Absicht. War´n Unfall!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. September 2008)

"Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Ente?"


----------



## Kindgenius (6. September 2008)

"Hey mopsie spielen wir ein Denkspielchen!"
"Ok."
"Eine Scheibe Toastbrot und ein Reiskloß gehen über die Straße. Dann kommt ein Bus angefahren und die beiden merken es nicht. Umsichtige Passanten rufen ihnen zu, dass sie sich in Sicherheit bringen sollen. Wer stirbt und wer lebt weiter?"
"Das Toastbrot, weil es kleine Öhrchen hat und somit die Passanten hört!"
"Falsch, das Reiskloß, weil es sich in Sicherheit kugeln kann, da es rund ist."


----------



## Noxiel (6. September 2008)

Heilige Mutter von der gesegneten Beschleunigung, verlaß' uns jetzt nicht!


----------



## PlutoII (6. September 2008)

Erste Regel des Club Chaos ist: Beim Club Chaos werden keine Fragen gestellt!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> "Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Ente?"







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 >.<

ja genau , das ist auch einer meiner lieblinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das zeigt mir , das du Postal schon gesehen hast? ^.^


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

"Wir sind in den Neunzigern. Da kannst du nicht einfach jemand ins Gesicht schlagen. Du musst vorher noch was cooles sagen, verstehst du?" - "Ja, so etwas wie: "Ich komme wieder!"" - "Ja, ja, nur was besseres. Wenn du ihm ein Surf-Board über die Rübe knallst sagst du..." - "... "Gruß an die Welle Kumpel!"" -


"Ich fürchte, ich hab"n Eichhörnchen geknallt, und weiß es nicht mehr."


----------



## Deathstyle (6. September 2008)

"Es ist nicht undicht,es läuft über!"
- Homer

"Scheiße, das ist so n Drecks-6-Schuss Teil." - "Fuck, es sind 9 Tote du Genie." - "Wie zum Teufel hast du dir das vorgestellt, sollten sich die letzten 3 etwa totlachen, Witzbold?"
"Ihr wisst ja, wer im Glashaus sitzt.... f.. f.. f.. fällt selbst hinein..." 

:>


----------



## Onyxien (6. September 2008)

"Einen Martini bitte" - "Geschüttelt oder gerührt?" - "Sehe ich so aus als würde mich das interessieren"


----------



## Pc-freak (6. September 2008)

"Scheiße die Krauts haben mir in den arsch Geschossen"


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (6. September 2008)

"Whose motorbike is this?"
"That's a chopper."
"Whose chopper is this?"
"It's Zeds."
"Who's Zed?"
"Zed's dead, baby, Zed's dead..."


----------



## BimmBamm (6. September 2008)

You're not your job. You're not how much money you have in the bank. You're not the car you drive. You're not the contents of your wallet. You're not your fucking khakis. You're the all-singing, all-dancing crap of the world. 

I'm simply not there.

Doctor: And where do you live, Simon?
Mary Hobbes: I live in the weak and the wounded... Doc.


----------



## Gramarye (6. September 2008)

"Ich möchte schneiden und stylen von die Haare."
"Was? Du bist ein Schwuggele?


----------



## Toroxx (6. September 2008)

"Wir hatten 2 Beutel Gras, 75 Kügelchen Mescalin, 5 Löschblattbögen extrastarkes Acid, ein Salzstreuer halbvoll mit Kokain, ein ganzes Spektrum vielfarbiger Uppers, Downers, Heuler, `n Liter Tequila, eine Flasche Rum, eine Kiste Bier und einen halben Liter Äther und 2 Dutzend Poppers. Nicht, dass wir das alles für unsere Tour brauchten, aber wenn man sich erst mal vorgenommen hat, `ne ernsthafte Drogensammlung anzulegen, dann neigt man dazu, extrem zu werden."

&

"Wir können hier nicht anhalten! Das ist Fledermausland!!!"


----------



## lolwut (6. September 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

der schluss von saw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gr3xter (6. September 2008)

"Hattest du Angst? "
"Ja"
"So sieht das aus wenn du Angst hast? oO "

(Stirb Langsam 4 )


----------



## Zachrid (6. September 2008)

War das eben die Primärpufferplatte?" 
"Ja das Ding sah der Primärpufferplatte sehr ähnlich." 
"Verdammt und was jetzt?"
"Ich hoffe mal schwer, dass sie das irgendwie vom Maschinenraum aus in den Griff kriegen kann, ansonsten kann das 'ne ziemlich interessante Landung werden." 
"Definiere Interessant..." 
"Interessant wie: Oh Gott, oh Gott, wir werden alle Sterben."


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. September 2008)

Hmm was ist das?
-Das ist balues licht
und was macht das?
-es leuchtet blau
aha verstehe^^


----------



## Crackmack (6. September 2008)

"Willst du mein Glücks Ei küssen??"
"Ich küsse keine Eier!!!!"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oda
"Fürchtest du den Tod?"
"Wen du wüstest"


----------



## Syane (6. September 2008)

"This is madness"
"madness??"
"THIS IS SPARTA!"


----------



## Serran (6. September 2008)

Onyxien schrieb:


> "Einen Martini bitte" - "Geschüttelt oder gerührt?" - "Sehe ich so aus als würde mich das interessieren"



Aus welchem Film kommt der? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (6. September 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> Aus welchem Film kommt der?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Casino Royale


----------



## Bankchar (6. September 2008)

Darth Vader: If you only knew the power of the Dark Side. Obi-Wan never told you what happened to your father.
Luke: He told me enough. He told me you killed him.
Darth Vader: No. I am your father.
Luke: No. That's not true. That's impossible.
Darth Vader: Search your feelings you know it to be true.
Luke: Nooooo. Nooooo.


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

"Ich gechtatte nicht, daß meine Freunde lächerlich gemacht werden von einem ordinären Chnösel. Ist noch jemandem zumute nach einer kleinen Chelmerei? Wenn ich meinen liepen Freund erwähne? Chwanzus, äh, Longus? Und du Churke? Findest tu's vielleicht pesonders komich? Wenn ich ihn sage diesen Namen? Schwanzus Longus? Hmm? Er hat eine chöne Frau. Wisst ihr wie man sie nennt?"

"Warum redest du nur pausenlos über Frauen, Stan?"
"Weil ich eine sein möchte..."
"WAs?"
"Ich möchte eine Frau sein. Ich möchte, das ihr...das ihr mich von jetzt an Loretta nennt."
"Was?"
"DAs ist mein Recht als Mann."
"Ja aber warum möchtest du Loretta sein Stan?"
"Weil ich Babys haben möchte"
"Was möchtest du haben? Babys?"
"Jeder Mann hat das Recht, Babys zu haben, wenn er sie haben will."
"Aber, aber du kannst keine Babys haben."
"Unterdrücke mich bitte nicht."
"Ich untedrücke dich überhaupt nicht, Stan. Aber du hast keine Mumu. Eine Gebärmutter hast du auch nicht. Wie soll das denn funktionieren? Willst du es in ner Zigarrenkiste aufheben?"

"Wer seit ihr?" -"wir sind die drei heiligen Könige" -"Was??!" -"Wir sind drei Weiße aus dem Morgenland." -"Und dann schleicht ihr Morgens um zwei Uhr in einem Kuhstall herum, als hättet ihr nichts besseres zu tun?! Was soll denn daran weiße sein?"

"Wir folgten einem Stern."
"Sternhagelvoll seid Ihr, und jetzt verpisst Euch!"


----------



## LordofDemons (7. September 2008)

"Do you realy love lamp?"
"Oh yes i do"


----------



## Kveld (7. September 2008)

Garth hast du Lust auf ein Abendessen? Klar, darauf hab ich jeden abend Lust..
[wayne´s world2]


----------



## helltrain (7. September 2008)

Doc:"Durchgefallen, durchgefallen...Mit Bausch und Bogen durchgefallen! In einer Probe fanden wir sogar Spuren von Ketaminen, ein sehr starkes Beruhigungsmittel!" - Harry:"Beruhigungsmittel sind meines Wissens nach nicht verboten!" - Doc:"Aber dieses hier wird Ochsen injiziert!"


----------



## Alanium (7. September 2008)

"Zur Kreuzigung? Die erste Tür links und dann die Treppe hoch. Jeder nur ein Kreuz!" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Oder so...^^)


----------



## Deathstyle (7. September 2008)

"Ich bin der DUDE! - Und so sollten Sie mich auch nennen, ist das klar?! Entweder so, oder seine Dudeheit, oder Duda, oder, oder auch El Duderino, falls Ihnen das mit den Kurznamen nicht so liegt...!" <3


----------



## luXz (7. September 2008)

"Dude was hab' ich auf dem Rücken?"
"Sweet, was hab' ICH auf dem Rücken?"
"Dude, was hab' ICH auf dem Rücken?"
"SWEET! Was hab' ICH auf dem Rücken?"
...

Oder "Ein Appletini mit Schuss, aber nur n Schüsschen"


----------



## Silenzz (7. September 2008)

"Hasta la vista, Baby!"

Jarhead:
Stewardess teilt die Nüsse aus.
"Warme Nüsse!"
"Wollen sie mal meine Nüsse wärmen..?"
"Wissen sie, auf diese kleinen Dinger steh ich nicht so!" 
XD


----------



## Vakeros (7. September 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> "Dude was hab' ich auf dem Rücken?"
> "Sweet, was hab' ICH auf dem Rücken?"
> "Dude, was hab' ICH auf dem Rücken?"
> "SWEET! Was hab' ICH auf dem Rücken?"



ich liebe diesen Film

BTT:
-und dann?

-kein und dann!

-und dann?

-kein und dann!
-und dann?

-kein und dann!
-und dann?

-kein und dann!


----------



## Qonix (8. September 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> "Dude was hab' ich auf dem Rücken?"
> "Sweet, was hab' ICH auf dem Rücken?"
> "Dude, was hab' ICH auf dem Rücken?"
> "SWEET! Was hab' ICH auf dem Rücken?"


/sign

Und wie ging der in Dracula - Tot aber glücklich schon wieder.

"Komm durch die Tür"
"Du bist im Wandschrank. Komm da wieder raus und kommt durch die Balkontüre."

oder

"Setzt dich! Nein, nicht du! Steh auf! Nein nicht du! Du stehst jetzt auf und du setzt dich! Nein! Umgekehrt!"


----------



## claet (8. September 2008)

Keine Frage, der von mir zitierte Film ist eindeutig einer der zitatenreichsten Filme überhaupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch hier schon 2 Mal vorgekommen. Wollte die Stelle erste auf Deutsch ausm Gedächtniss kopieren, kann sie zu 90%, aber wollte es dann lieber auf Englisch und komplett haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_There's a passage I got memorized. Ezekiel 25:17. The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of the darkness. For he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know I am the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon you. I been sayin' that shit for years. And if you ever heard it, it meant your ass. I never really questioned what it meant. I thought it was just a cold-blooded thing to say to a motherfucker before you popped a cap in his ass. But I saw some shit this mornin' made me think twice. Now I'm thinkin': it could mean you're the evil man. And I'm the righteous man. And Mr. 9mm here, he's the shepherd protecting my righteous ass in the valley of darkness. Or it could be you're the righteous man and I'm the shepherd and it's the world that's evil and selfish. I'd like that. But that shit ain't the truth. The truth is you're the weak. And I'm the tyranny of evil men. But I'm tryin', Ringo. I'm tryin' real hard to be a shepherd. _


----------



## Talagath (10. September 2008)

mein lieblingszitat: Homer: Ich hoffe mein Schaden hat kein Gehirn genommenxDD das is so genial


----------



## x3n0n (10. September 2008)

"Wer ist nur die Form als Konsequenz der Funktion des Was, und was ich bin, das ist ein Mann mit Maske"
_-V_​


----------



## Lurock (10. September 2008)

_"Meine Beine sind grau, meine Ohren sind leer, meine Augen sind alt und gebeugt."

"Au!" - "Der kleine Chelm ist ein Widerporst!" -  "Wie bitte?" - "Ein Widerporst!" - "Ja, natürlich." - "Weißt Du, solche Purchen scheinen hier unheimlich prutal vorzugehn - plutperaucht!" - "Äh... ich glaube geraucht hat er auch..." - "Also... Du pist ein Tefizist?" - "Ich pisse was?"

"Und die Verwirrung wird all jene verwirren, die nicht wissen, mmhh... und niemand wird wirklich genau wissen, wo diese kleinen Dinge zu finden sind, die verknüpft sind mit einer Art von Handarbeitszeug, das durch die Verknüpfung verknüpft ist. Und zu der Zeit soll ein Freund seines Freundes Hammer verlieren. Und die Jungen sollen nicht wissen, wo die Dinge, die jene Väter erst um acht Uhr am vorhergehenden Abend dort hingelegt hatten, kurz vor Glockenschlag..." (so ungefähr...) 
_
Ich hoffe Serien zählen auch...:

_
"Hey Lenny! Wie läufts eigentlich mit der Kleinen bei dir gegenüber?"
"Ach das ist zu Ende, sie hat jetzt Vorhänge."

"Wenn man aus der Reihe schwätzt, kriegt man ’nen Paddel drüber. Aus dem Fenster sehen und träumen, da gibt’s auch eine gepaddelt. Auf meine Sandalen starren, schon paddel ich euch eins. Mit dem Schulkanu paddeln, das bedeutet Paddeln im eigentlichen Sinne."

"Ausgezeichnet!"

"Da waren lauter Nullen und Einsen und ich dachte ich hätte sogar eine Zwei gesehen!"
"Keine Angst. Es gibt doch gar nicht soetwas wie eine Zwei."

"Von allen Freunden die ich je hatte bist du der Erste!"

"Was bedeuten eigentlich die Ringe um Nibblers Zahn?"
"Die Ringe geben sein Alter an."
"Uuuh, man muss schon ein Genie sein um die alle zählen zukönnen..."
"Er ist fünf..."_


----------



## Squarg (11. September 2008)

"Komm schon Freddy, Bus baun" <- Kracher xD
- oder -
"Wie siehts mit Nordberg aus?" "Naja, die Ärzte sagen er hat eine 50/50 Chance... könnten aber auch nur 50 Prozent sein"


----------



## Qonix (11. September 2008)

Mr. Magoo als er beim angeln auf dem Meer ist und das Schiff vorbei fährt.

"Oh, Nebel zieht auf."   (Als ich das zum ersten mal gesehen habe, hab ich vor lachen kaum noch Luft bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

oder nur etwas später:
"Bermudashorts? Bin ich etwa schon so weit draussen?"



"Muss Moe umbringen"
"JUHU"
"Muss Moe umbringen"
"JUHU"
"Muss Moe umbringen"
"JUHU"


----------



## Gronwell (11. September 2008)

"Ich wünsche mir Frieden auf Erden und eine gute Gesinnung für Jedermann" - "Wir gehören zur Regierung der Vereinigten Staaten von Ameria, wir machen so etwas nicht!"

Sneakers die Lautlosen


----------



## Digitaltoss (11. September 2008)

lol


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. September 2008)

"Ich bin ein Möter, halb Mensch halb köter "

oder das von Yoghurt : " Merchandising !!   Der Spaceballs Flammenwerfer ! "

aber das beste ist  von lord helmchen  : " Durchkämmt die Wüste !! "      

bei dem ganzen film kann man sich den arsch ablachen

mehr zitate fallen mir net mehr ein da seit einem Jahr mein Videoplayer kaputt is ^^


----------



## David (11. September 2008)

"Meine Füße nerven mich"
"Mich auch"
"Wie können meine Füße Dich nerven?"
"Weil ich mir das Gejammer über sie anhören muss"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marvîn (11. September 2008)

"Hmmm. Geht nicht. "
-The Hitcher


----------



## claet (11. September 2008)

Squarg schrieb:


> "Komm schon Freddy, Bus baun" <- Kracher xD



Hab das schon oft gehört, aber nie verstanden..

Woher is das? Kannste des Erläutern? (Glaube nicht öffentlich afaik xD)


----------



## Urengroll (11. September 2008)

" DAS, is ein guter Burger ! "


----------



## Welsch (11. September 2008)

mal was für die ältere Generation:


           Ist mein Kaffee fertig? Mach schon   

                            oder

         Wo ist Frank? Frank hatte keine Zeit


----------



## Thront (11. September 2008)

"Lass uns in ein gemütliches Fisch-Restaurant fahren und roten Lachs essen. Ich hab tierisches Verlangen nach rotem Lachs."


----------



## Cemesis (11. September 2008)

Aktuelle Zitate wo ich richtig lachen musste aus dem Film Batman The Dark Night 

Ich zeig euch einen Zaubertrick.

Ich lasse diesen Bleistift verschwinden..

BÄM - Taddaaa

Oder:

Mafiaboss: Wie viel willst du?
Joker: 50% 
Mafiaboss: Du bist verrück!
Joker: Ich bin nicht verrückt.. ICH BIN NICHT VERRÜCKT!


----------



## Squarg (11. September 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Hab das schon oft gehört, aber nie verstanden..
> 
> Woher is das? Kannste des Erläutern? (Glaube nicht öffentlich afaik xD)



Es ist aus einem Film, weiter will ich das nicht erläutern ^^
Schau dir einfach ma das hier an.

mfG. Squarg


----------



## ThoWeib (11. September 2008)

Immer wieder: "Ich habe da ein ganz mieses Gefühl bei der Sache!"

Auch schön:
"Es könnte schlimmer sein!"
(Ein Viech röhrt in der Ferne)
"Es ist schlimmer!"

Und auch immer passend:
"Du kannst immer nur meckern, meckern, meckern." (Ich habe mich bei dem Streifen im 18er-Schnitt totgelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

),


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich will Popcorn!


----------



## Karzaak (4. Oktober 2008)

"Typisch Spaghettifresser, kommt mit nem Messer zu ner Schiesserei"


----------



## passpotou (4. Oktober 2008)

"Mutter, hat er dich etwa misshandelt??" "Naja, am Anfang schon..."


----------



## Night falls (4. Oktober 2008)

"Das sind keine Hippies, das ist eine Gruppe seriöser Tempelprostituierter"
   -Töchter des Satans


----------



## Lillyan (4. Oktober 2008)

"Ich blätterte Kataloge durch und fragte mich, welche Esszimmer-Garnitur wohl meine Persönlichkeit definiert…" - Fight Club


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Oktober 2008)

"sie ist einfach auf mich zugegangen und hat mir in den Schritt gefasst"
"SIe hat dich in die Gefilde der Nuss gebeamt!"
XD

Ricky Bobby

"WEnn das nicht unser alter, räudiger obdachloser Großvater ist!"
"das hast du schön gesagt!"


----------



## EpicFailGuy (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann mich nicht mehr an den Namen des Filmes erinnern, aber die 2 Zitate hab ich bis heut nicht vergessen:

"Der Typ ist so cool das die Schafe ihn zählen, wenn er schlafen geht!

"Ich mag Schweizer nicht, die bauen Uhren aus denen 2 Arschlöcher rauskommen und sich gegenseitig auf den Kopf schlagen!"


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2008)

"Was?!Wir dürfen hier nicht anhalten!Das ist Fledermausland" 
^
I
Aus "Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Aus "Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas"


"ich werd dir jetzt mal ein paar dinge erklären... KANNST DU MICH HÖRN???"


----------



## BimmBamm (4. Oktober 2008)

EpicFailGuy schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht mehr an den Namen des Filmes erinnern, aber die 2 Zitate hab ich bis heut nicht vergessen:
> 
> "Der Typ ist so cool das die Schafe ihn zählen, wenn er schlafen geht!



"Heist" -> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0252503/


----------



## Thraslon (4. Oktober 2008)

Bart: "El Barto"
Homer: "Das kann ich auch, El Homo... Nein !!"


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2008)

Aus so High:
*klopf klopf*
Er macht die Tür auf
"Hey ich brauch etwas Gras für meine Kopfverletzung!"
Der andere:"He wo ist die Verletzung denn?"
"ähhh...*Kopf mit voller wucht an die wand anhau* hahah"
"ähhh...ahja,hier nimm"


----------



## Thraslon (4. Oktober 2008)

Aus Lammbock... wers kennt wirds lieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ey ihr Fot***, LIMBO, Schei**


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Oktober 2008)

bestes FILMzitat ever

"Warum liegt da Stroh??"

DAS LIEBE FREUNDE IST LEGENDÄR!!!


----------



## Lurock (4. Oktober 2008)

Das, lieber Freund, ist kein Film!


----------



## Rhokan (4. Oktober 2008)

Hey! Eine klare, nicht-alkoholische Flüssigkeit dringt in das U-Boot ein!

-Barney


----------

